# Site recently revamped--ideas? critiques?



## ironsidephoto (Mar 26, 2010)

I made a huge transition in my website a few months ago and am just now getting around to ask for critiques on here...critique away!

I'm using Wordpress for this one. Does anyone have any tips on plugins or anything else to make it better?

Ironside Photography


----------



## mtfd635 (Mar 27, 2010)

Seems that without the lil 'www' the link don't link


----------



## ironsidephoto (Mar 27, 2010)

hmmm...I clicked on both the one in my signature and the one in the post and they both worked for me.


----------



## Formatted (Mar 27, 2010)

Just had a look and read your blog.

Great stuff, added it to my second bookmark bar which I check weekly.

Edit-

I'm by no means a expert and so tell me to bugger off if you so want.

But I was wondering you have 2 reasonably similar pictures in your portfolio. (going from Left to Right) 1 and 8 

Would not more diversity in your portfolio look more attractive?

Just thinking out loud!


----------



## ironsidephoto (Mar 28, 2010)

no way am i going to tell you go bug off, especially since you bookmarked me 

but no matter which way I count, I can't find a combination of 1 and 8 that are even remotely similar. if you click on them you can see titles...maybe that would work better?


----------



## ironsidephoto (Mar 28, 2010)

anyone else?


----------



## ironsidephoto (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, dang. At least I tried!


----------



## rangerrick9211 (Apr 11, 2010)

Excellent... I as well am graduating in the summer but from Texas A&M. Your resume made me feel like a failure.


----------



## arvindsharma (May 10, 2010)

ironsidephoto said:


> I made a huge transition in my website a few months ago and am just now getting around to ask for critiques on here...critique away!
> 
> I'm using Wordpress for this one. Does anyone have any tips on plugins or anything else to make it better?
> 
> Ironside Photography



Hi, I just had a look at your website, it is really nice.. But I would like to point out that gallery page should showcase your work, so that your clients would be able to know more about you and your work.


----------

